# Why is it so silent....



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Field season is right around the corner and this place has crickets....what is going on with everyone? 

What are you shooting....what are your goals.....talk to your boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

: pindrop:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bunch of rookie pot stirrers in here Sticky.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I think it's too cold for em still... wimps I tell ya! :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Too cold....heck if I had all my parts I would have already shot at least 4 rounds by now. 

Hornet ain't skeered of the chill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

8 years ago, I was shooting practically every day. 8 Years later I have 8 grandchildren, and that is something that demands much of our time.
With Archery, I'm trying to keep up with who's doing what, but I haven't shot a bow since 2013 due to a non archery related injury/ fall and various surgeries. 
Back in December2016 I started looking at equipment, and the deal was sealed for me after looking at the ridiculous cost of ownership for an archer. 
I still try to keep up with what the old guard is doing. It's always seemed that Field takes a back seat to Indoor 60' x 60 shots at the 3" dot. I never understood that. Being outdoors, factoring in natural obstacles, from wind, slope, sun-glare, to insects is always interesting. 
Indoors is a mind game with an occasional nock-stab in the rump by someone standing uncomfortably close to you, the whole time trying to concentrate on that shot while wondering what in the heck could someone have eaten that would make their breath smell like that ukey: ? The smell of deep woods off is a better option for me and my A-D-D.
$$ to get back to speed is something I'm not as willing to use as I once was.
I still love the sport. So lets see some sport! :mracoustic:


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bunch of rookie pot stirrers in here Sticky....
> 
> you forgot liberal know it all rookies otherwise I agree x2


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I love NFAA field shoots more than any other type of tournament but we only have one a year in AZ. Last year I was able to go to Darrington and had a great time. This year, I will be going back to Redding again. We have a great field course at my range here but nobody shoots it.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> It's always seemed that Field takes a back seat to Indoor 60' x 60 shots at the 3" dot. I never understood that. Being outdoors, factoring in natural obstacles, from wind, slope, sun-glare, to insects is always interesting.


I'm with you.
As for cost of equipment, come on over to barebow recurve


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Pete53 said:


> you forgot liberal know it all rookies


Of course, there would never be conservative know-it-alls.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

also don`t you feel since many states just are getting over winter and archer`s have many things to do ,so to get ready with our archery field equipment to use takes a back seat with many archers.many of us archer`s just don`t fling arrows so practice and setting up bows to shoot takes time,so it gets put on the back burner,family and yard work comes first for many of us archers.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Spent 5 hours yesterday working on clubs range, got about 15 butts rebanned & have about 21 more to do. When finished yesterday it was beautiful but was to tired & sore to stay & shoot. Age & lack of help sucks
have about 50 members & only 4 show up & every body got an e-mail on Wednesday for reminder. Same old crew just a different year.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

kballer1 said:


> Spent 5 hours yesterday working on clubs range, got about 15 butts rebanned & have about 21 more to do. When finished yesterday it was beautiful but was to tired & sore to stay & shoot. Age & lack of help sucks
> have about 50 members & only 4 show up & every body got an e-mail on Wednesday for reminder. Same old crew just a different year.


Same story here. Our club hosted last year's NFAA State Field championship. Three or four of us spent two weeks off and on getting ready for the "big weekend". Eighteen (18) shooters showed up to shoot it. Pretty much the same as the last ten/fifteen years.

What do think the chances of me wasting my time to do that this year are?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

next weekend is our gun and archery club cleanup day ,I hope the archery 3d set-up there will be more than 2 of us working on 3d, at 63 I wear down faster now a days. the one good thing is to be a member you have to work 10 hours a year or pay $25.00 a hour/ for hours not worked that does help some.but still I know dang well its going to busy day for a few of us again and it might be part of the reason I don`t enjoy 3d archery any more ?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Is anyone gonna talk about actually looking forward to or shooting field? :noidea:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well Hornet, I had this feeling I should pay a visit to this forum & can't believe you & Sticky are here. Now, I just have 2 questions: 1) What are the best Field arrows & 2) What color strings should I put on my bow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

yea indoor is over now. already have a few field rounds under my belt trying to get the bugs out now..  been a few years since I shot so I'm kinda looking forward to it .


----------



## al_paint (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm interested In all forms of competition! As a newbie to archery, it is proving difficult to become informed and the various options for matches. I know there's a range in Chino, CA that has multiple 3d tournaments. The NFAA website doesn't show any "sectionals" close to California.

The only thing I've found on this forum so far was Pasadena Roving Archers. I've been on that website, I may have to check them out in person.


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Hornet I am 100% looking forwards to shooting NFAS field at least a few times this year. Did two shoots in 2015 and really enjoyed them. None at all in 2016 due to various family/work/motorcycling time issues. 

I shoot a Hoyt recurve made in 1968 and a Bear compound made in about 1980. No sights or stabilisers on them, finger release for both. Wooden arrows for both made by yours truly. 

Its a great way to spend the day, tramping about the woods with freindly people shooting at 3Ds or faces at unmarked distances.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

hornet where I live in Minnesota field archery just has never been real big,seems most archers just want to shoot 3d and as I get older "63" and a few health issues driving a long ways and then shooting 29 field targets in the heat is physically to much anymore for a retired work`n person,but I still would rather shoot field archery than 3d archery.maybe someday archer`s will understand as you get older maybe 14 field targets a day for retired archers " over 60" at the same price instead of 28 targets might be better at least in the free style classes ?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Well tomorrow night is the last night of my indoor league so I have yet to switch over to skinny sticks......
New bow= PSE Evolve 35
New sticks= BEA Rampages (tired of my 5/16" diameter arrows getting busted up by my fellow Bowhunter class guys)
Excited to get on the course at Lancaster Archery Club but just have to wait. The wait has allowed me time to build a proper set of arrows however....straightest arrows I have ever built thanks to that video by the BIG GP 
I am expecting to score higher than last season, at least that is my goal!!!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes I really enjoy shooting out doors field but would rather shoot 900 rounds as have more people to B.S. with then when on field & only 4 total. All ready have a 70 meters under my belt this year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I hear ya Pete.....but you don't have to shoot an entire round. Just shoot a half. Don't think many places would have a problem with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> Well tomorrow night is the last night of my indoor league so I have yet to switch over to skinny sticks......
> New bow= PSE Evolve 35
> New sticks= BEA Rampages (tired of my 5/16" diameter arrows getting busted up by my fellow Bowhunter class guys)
> Excited to get on the course at Lancaster Archery Club but just have to wait. The wait has allowed me time to build a proper set of arrows however....straightest arrows I have ever built thanks to that video by the BIG GP
> I am expecting to score higher than last season, at least that is my goal!!!


How were you scoring last season? I've been out of the loop. 

I'm looking forward to getting back out there for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

In the 30's with fixed pins, which I'll take!!!
Looking to drop a couple rounds in the 40's this season......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice.... if I can work my way back to the 535-540 range I will be happy this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

al_paint said:


> I'm interested In all forms of competition! As a newbie to archery, it is proving difficult to become informed and the various options for matches. I know there's a range in Chino, CA that has multiple 3d tournaments. The NFAA website doesn't show any "sectionals" close to California.
> 
> The only thing I've found on this forum so far was Pasadena Roving Archers. I've been on that website, I may have to check them out in person.


It is surprising that NFAA doesn't have the Southwest Sectional listed yet.

Southwest Section includes California, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada and Colorado. So depending on which state's turn it is to host Sectional, it may end up being quite a ways from you. When we lived in California we always enjoyed traveling to the Outdoor Sectional and seeing a new range / meeting new people.

Your Southwest Councilman is: 

Bob Borges
COUNCILMAN / SOUTHWEST 
5332 River Ridge Ave NW
Albuquerque, NM 87114 
[email protected]
(505) 890-4665

Your California State Director is: Gary McCain
California Bow Hunters/State Archery Association 
27928 Clear Creek Rd.
Keene, CA 93531 
[email protected]
(661) 809-0947

See the CBH / SAA website here: http://cbhsaa.azurewebsites.net/ 
And their Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/California-Bowmen-Hunters-137242683008100/ 

YES, Pasadena Roving Archers is a great range and a bunch of good people!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

It has just this week got nice enough for some serious outdoor shooting in Western Washington (although I did fling a few on New Years Day just to say I did).

I was very happy to find out my 20, 40, and 60 yard sight settings are still same as last year, so I assume the rest will work too.

Out State Safari Championship (Redding distances at paper targets) is this coming weekend!


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Field season is right around the corner and this place has crickets....what is going on with everyone?
> 
> I tried for the first time in almost 2 yrs to pick up my bow and pull it,,, then started to cry,,, one because I still can't pull it, and 2 when i did try, from my left hand to my lower back hurt so freaking bad that all i could do is cry and cuss, as the pain is that bad, so I spend my days reading what all you lucky folks are doing and walking when I can. Hopefully next season I'll be ready, but for now I live vicariously through y'all.
> Good Luck Everyone, I'll be watching.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well Hornet, I had this feeling I should pay a visit to this forum & can't believe you & Sticky are here. Now, I just have 2 questions: 1) What are the best Field arrows & 2) What color strings should I put on my bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:brick: There's one in every danged crowd... 

I'm always here, just lurk most of the time, but it is time to bust the rust and start doing some more serious flinging this year. I'm looking forward to it! :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

bobbyh said:


> Brown Hornet said:
> 
> 
> > Field season is right around the corner and this place has crickets....what is going on with everyone?
> ...


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> bobbyh said:
> 
> 
> > Ah man, that stinks! Hope you can get things working again! In the meantime, we'll try, at least here in MD, to keep you entertained with some of our summer fun this year. :wink:
> ...


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey Ray, can you post or send me the field schedule for the Penn-Dutch league.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Hornet , Heading on a 2000 km road trip next week to shoot our ABA national Safari and National 3d champs , I am going to be shooting Bowhunter recurve in A grade division , shooting a beautiful Border Tempest Recurve riser and Hex 7.5 H limbs , not the sort of gear you guys are shooting but I love the challenge of shooting Field with out sights just relying on Gap and point of aim methods . we are lucky down here we have Field of some sort all year round


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good luck. That's one long trip.... if you run into Marcus kick him for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well Hornet, I had this feeling I should pay a visit to this forum & can't believe you & Sticky are here. Now, I just have 2 questions: 1) What are the best Field arrows & 2) What color strings should I put on my bow.


Gold Tip Hunters
Blue


Some things just never change.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

It's good to see some action here on the field forum. I am ready to shoot some field archery. Our indoor is over and it was very slow this year, attendance way down. We are getting more traditional shooters out than free style shooters here at the Cumberland Bowhunters Club in Cumberland Md.
We will be getting the field range in good shape for the HILL BILLY shoot, it is the first weekend in July. 
Hornet, we would like to see you back here for that shoot, you to Prag. It was always fun when that group got together. It was a lot of fun in the camping area as well as on the range.
As I get older my scores have dropped, but at age 77 I am just thankful that I can still shoot my bow and I will be trying too shoot field archery as long as I am able to get around the range.


----------



## BillieGates (Mar 30, 2017)

willieM said:


> It's good to see some action here on the field forum. I am ready to shoot some field archery. Our indoor is over and it was very slow this year, attendance way down. We are getting more traditional shooters out than free style shooters here at the Cumberland Bowhunters Club in Cumberland Md.
> We will be getting the field range in good shape for the HILL BILLY shoot, it is the first weekend in July.
> Hornet, we would like to see you back here for that shoot, you to Prag. It was always fun when that group got together. It was a lot of fun in the camping area as well as on the range.
> As I get older my scores have dropped, but at age 77 I am just thankful that I can still shoot my bow and I will be trying too shoot field archery as long as I am able to get around the range.


I'm ready to shoot some field archery as well!


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Booked in and shooting tomorrow - 36 x 3Ds in the South West Crown, in a woods only a few miles away. Shoot run by South Hams Field Archers. :darkbeer: Using the 1968 Hoyt Medallist recurve, wooden arrows I made myself. Should be fun.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

willieM said:


> It's good to see some action here on the field forum. I am ready to shoot some field archery. Our indoor is over and it was very slow this year, attendance way down. We are getting more traditional shooters out than free style shooters here at the Cumberland Bowhunters Club in Cumberland Md.
> We will be getting the field range in good shape for the HILL BILLY shoot, it is the first weekend in July.
> Hornet, we would like to see you back here for that shoot, you to Prag. It was always fun when that group got together. It was a lot of fun in the camping area as well as on the range.
> As I get older my scores have dropped, but at age 77 I am just thankful that I can still shoot my bow and I will be trying too shoot field archery as long as I am able to get around the range.


Hey Willie...I miss that place for sure. The Hill is one of my favorite ranges. We used to have a blast at that shoot. Good times for sure. 

If things go as planned I imagine I will be making an appearance this July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

wa-prez said:


> It has just this week got nice enough for some serious outdoor shooting in Western Washington (although I did fling a few on New Years Day just to say I did).
> 
> Our State Safari Championship (Redding distances at paper targets) is this coming weekend!


Shot day one today. Safari is next best thing to field.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Hope you can make it to the shoot.


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Shot 36 x 3Ds today (Big Game scoring) and had a great time. A bit tired sore and sunburned, but happy. There were about 100 archers there I estimate. I didn't score too well, and blanked five targets, but it wasn't an easy course. I would compare it to a national championship course in difficulty. Need more practice at various ranges and elevations from the shooting position.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

willieM said:


> Hope you can make it to the shoot.


Gonna try to make it. I've missed the last 3 maybe 4 shoots. Don't want to miss another one this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Field season is right around the corner and this place has crickets....what is going on with everyone?
> 
> What are you shooting....what are your goals.....talk to your boy.
> 
> ...


Field season? What is this season of which you speak? You're not referring to a round that consists of more than 20 arrows at distances over 50 yards? If you are, you must immediately cease such nonsense!


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Surely nobody shoots that kind of thing Jaws???? :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Field season? What is this season of which you speak? You're not referring to a round that consists of more than 20 arrows at distances over 50 yards? If you are, you must immediately cease such nonsense!


Go back to the Chewie section with that nonsense. :chortle:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pete53 said:


> hornet where I live in Minnesota field archery just has never been real big,seems most archers just want to shoot 3d and as I get older "63" and a few health issues driving a long ways and then shooting 29 field targets in the heat is physically to much anymore for a retired work`n person,but I still would rather shoot field archery than 3d archery.maybe someday archer`s will understand as you get older maybe 14 field targets a day for retired archers " over 60" at the same price instead of 28 targets might be better at least in the free style classes ?


Little Crow Archery Club in Hutchinson has a few 14 target rounds this year. They are all listed on the back of the MN Arrow. I plan on Making it to most of them. After all these years of only having the two state field rds it is nice to see it coming back.


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

I honestly don't know why more archers dont take to field archery. Its a great challenge, good exercise, great people. Yesterday no two targets were the same - some as close as 5 metres away (yeah but up on a raised platform was where I stood, so I had to shoot down at a pronounced angle), others were 70 metres away. Trees framing the shot, dead ground....all ads to the challenge.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

ScepticalScotty said:


> I honestly don't know why more archers dont take to field archery. Its a great challenge, good exercise, great people. Yesterday no two targets were the same
> 
> having a 14 target field course a day might help a lot,people are busy, don`t want to get that tired, todays equipment does shoot well so everyone is trying shoot well and it just might take longer to finish so 14 targets just might be better for most ? little crow archer`s in Mn. with 14 field targets sounds better for fun too instead of dragging thru 28 field targets for many of us.


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Thats fair enough Pete. On Sunday we shot 36 3Ds spread throughout a forest and I was pretty tired at the end of the day. Started at 10:30 or so, and finished about 15:30. 20 minutes for a burger in the middle.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I want to apologize for not making any noise in the field forum in a long while! It has been a while since I have shot my bow more than once a month. But, this year, I am gonna shoot a lot more. I got together with Lee Peedin and Joe Rozmus over the weekend and we shot some field targets. It was fun getting the band back together. Looking forward to hitting the range at Durham County Wildlife Club and hopefully getting up to Sherwood Archers in Roanoke VA this year as well.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

3dshooter80 said:


> I want to apologize for not making any noise in the field forum in a long while! It has been a while since I have shot my bow more than once a month. But, this year, I am gonna shoot a lot more. I got together with Lee Peedin and Joe Rozmus over the weekend and we shot some field targets. It was fun getting the band back together. Looking forward to hitting the range at Durham County Wildlife Club and hopefully getting up to Sherwood Archers in Roanoke VA this year as well.


Let me know when you guys go to Sherwood I may make the trip down. That's a hike for one day of shooting though.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Let me know when you guys go to Sherwood I may make the trip down. That's a hike for one day of shooting though.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jarlicker & I are planning to go to Sherwood in 4/29 for the first day of the Dogwood shoot. 3DShooter80 has other obligations that day. Hope you can make it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

ScepticalScotty said:


> Thats fair enough Pete. On Sunday we shot 36 3Ds spread throughout a forest and I was pretty tired at the end of the day. Started at 10:30 or so, and finished about 15:30. 20 minutes for a burger in the middle.


yep I understand but just think 28 field targets and one warm-up too, 4 arrows per target, all different distances, lots of people and its usally either hot or raining it seems like,its takes all day.in my book 14 field targets with 4 arrows per target should be enough for most of us but some feel that`s the way its always been 28 targets 45 arrows per bail and that`s why many archers quit field archery.your day of 3d was a long one too any archery shoot should be done in 4 hours not 6-7-8 or 9 hours then it becomes to much like work,its suppose to be fun.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

This?



Pete53 said:


> yep I understand but just think 28 field targets and one warm-up too, 4 arrows per target, all different distances, lots of people and its usally either hot or raining it seems like,its takes all day.in my book 14 field targets with 4 arrows per target should be enough for most of us but some feel that`s the way its always been 28 targets 45 arrows per bail and that`s why many archers quit field archery.your day of 3d was a long one too any archery shoot should be done in 4 hours not 6-7-8 or 9 hours then it becomes to much like work,its suppose to be fun.





Brown Hornet said:


> I hear ya Pete.....but you don't have to shoot an entire round. Just shoot a half. Don't think many places would have a problem with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker & I are planning to go to Sherwood in 4/29 for the first day of the Dogwood shoot. 3DShooter80 has other obligations that day. Hope you can make it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I won't be down for that one. Too early in the season....I'm still waiting on a couple pieces of gear. Not planning on hitting any shoots till the 1st week of May. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Hornet. Nova has the VBA open this year. I plan to make it up that way. The last time i got to shoot with you was over at the MIDS at the club in Maryland long ago.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Arcus said:


> This?


let`s remain a little positive, you appear not to even shoot in the free style classes ???????? in my class we don`t fling arrows all day !


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Triangle FS said:


> Hey Hornet. Nova has the VBA open this year. I plan to make it up that way. The last time i got to shoot with you was over at the MIDS at the club in Maryland long ago.


Was that the year Bill Hamlin and I won the ProAM? 

More then likely I will shoot the open at NORVA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Pete53 said:


> let`s remain a little positive, you appear not to even shoot in the free style classes ???????? in my class we don`t fling arrows all day !


Sure we do..... plenty of us FS shooters shoot all day. I know a good number of people that get up and warm up....shoot a round. Shoot a little after the shoot....do a novelty shoot....have dinner and then shoot again at dark. 

We used to do it at the Hill every year.....also been at Nationals and did it. 

This thread was started to talk about the upcoming season....not be crotchety about the heat or not wanting or being able to shoot 28 targets anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Pete53 said:


> let`s remain a little positive, you appear not to even shoot in the free style classes ???????? in my class we don`t fling arrows all day !


I thought I was being positive in pointing out a solution for you that Brown Hornet posted.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Anyone who wants a Field experience with fewer arrows ...

Darington Washington is hosting the USAA Field Nationals during 2-4 June (Friday the 2nd is practice and equipment inspection)
Saturday you'll shoot 24 targets, 3 arrows per target UNMARKED distance. Biggest target is 80cm diameter and longest distance is (I think) 55 meters (about 60 yards)
Sunday you'll shoot another 24 targets, but this time it's MARKED distance in meters.

You'll have to be a member of USAA to participate, but NFAA members can get a Temporary Membership for FREE.

Washington State will be conducting our State FITA Field Championship same dates / location.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Was that the year Bill Hamlin and I won the ProAM?
> 
> More then likely I will shoot the open at NORVA.
> 
> ...


That was the year


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Brown Hornet said:


> I won't be down for that one. Too early in the season....I'm still waiting on a couple pieces of gear. Not planning on hitting any shoots till the 1st week of May.
> 
> 
> I was trying to point out a solution to poor attendance at many 28 target field shoots, yes I can still do 28 targets myself and still turn in a good score,but let`s face it field archery does usally have poor attendance and the club that sets up those 28 field targets have down a lot of work for a few archers to shoot.the poor attendance problem needs to be fixed somehow ?


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Pete53 said:


> I was trying to point out a solution to poor attendance at many 28 target field shoots, yes I can still do 28 targets myself and still turn in a good score,but let`s face it field archery does usally have poor attendance and the club that sets up those 28 field targets have down a lot of work for a few archers to shoot.the poor attendance problem needs to be fixed somehow ?


Are you suggesting that field tournaments should have two participation categories - the standard 28-target course plus a 14-target course so that both camps would be served?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Arcus said:


> Are you suggesting that field tournaments should have two participation categories
> 
> why not ? maybe just the harder classes in the senior divisions free style ? maybe even the cub classes ? seems like there are a lot of classes now with just a few archers now ,why not try and see if it helps senior participation ? cubs ? maybe all? might be time for big changes ? maybe not 14 field targets maybe 20 field targets a day ? in todays life and times maybe its time to change ? what makes 28 targets right anymore ? if club`s and target archer`s don`t thing outside the box field archery could be gone ? there`s a big problem now 5-10 % of the archers shoot competition but there are 90-95% more archers out there that shoot and bowhunt that don`t participate that to me is a problem that needs to be fixed atleast 30-50% should participate a little ? back to field archery: so is the fun gone for many with 28 field targets ? is it a time problem ?


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I know for me, the reason I shoot field is two fold. First, whether I go to a 3-D shoot or a field shoot, it is going to take 4 hours at least to shoot. The way many of the guys that shoot 3-D treat the local shoots, you would think their lives are at stake. They take so much time to glass, judge, and shoot. It is like watching paint dry. I would rather shoot 112 arrows in 4 hours, keep moving, laugh, and have a good time. 

The second reason I like field is because there are simply no excuses when you shoot poorly other than you shot poorly. This weeds out all those trash talking wannabe's that pound their chests when they get luck and turn in a good score, but they make every excuse under the sun when the shoot like crap. I simply don't have time or patience for those types of people anymore. 

I do like the idea of having a 14 target class for those that can't or don't want to shoot all 28 targets. Archery is supposed to be fun, or we wouldn't do it. I don't think we need to have a class for every single bow set up like they do in the ASA. Lets keep it simple.


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

This a typical British NFAS shoot - yours truly is the bloke with "thinning" hair at 44 seconds in....  

https://youtu.be/4x7LcOcHQwc

We dont get a warm up on the targets or the course, though there is usually 2 or 3 3ds set up near the control area to warm up on - flat ground usually 20 metres away or so.


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh yeah and no rangefinders allowed, or little books to tell you where the kill zones are. Last Sunday was my first one for ages and I shot pretty poorly, in that out of the 36 I scored zero on 8 of them, my total score was 318. The winner in my class would have been in the mid 500s. With practice theres an easy 100 points to come, then it gets harder.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ScepticalScotty said:


> Oh yeah and no rangefinders allowed, or little books to tell you where the kill zones are. Last Sunday was my first one for ages and I shot pretty poorly, in that out of the 36 I scored zero on 8 of them, my total score was 318. The winner in my class would have been in the mid 500s. With practice theres an easy 100 points to come, then it gets harder.


What kind of field round are you shooting......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Again....what in the world does this whining have to do with looking forward to the season and what gear we are shooting this year? 

You want to talk about changing the game....fine. Start another thread. 

Field round take to long in your areas...tell the slow people to get moving. 

Now get back on track in the thread....no crying and whining aloud. 

I will shut this crap down....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

A British one! National Field Archery Society. The scoring was Big Game. At each 3D there are 3 pegs; red, white, blue. You take a shot from the red - if you dont hit the 3D you advance to the white which is a bit closer, and so on. The scores are kill/outer, and are 20/16, 14/10, 8/4. Sometimes there is an inner kill or "spot" and thats 24 from the Red peg. The kills are easily visible close up, but not from the peg usually. 

Juniors and younger shoot from thier own closer pegs.


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Didn't take too long on Sunday - 10AM to 3.30PM is fine by me.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

The boys from Smoky Mountain want to know if there will be any shoots at Yadkin this year?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Brown Hornet said:


> Field season is right around the corner and this place has crickets....what is going on with everyone?
> 
> What are you shooting....what are your goals.....talk to your boy.
> 
> Hornet ? you asked> you got lots of responds good and not so good. yes I like field archery but it takes to long anymore people move to slow ,some classes mis the bales and are looking for arrows too.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

And we already knew that.....it's always been that way and always gonna be that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

It got quiet on here again. Hornet, I went out to the HILL and done some shooting this week. We have a lot of work to get done before he Hill Billy shoot. The wind has knocked down a bunch of trees that have to be cut up, but other wise the range is in pretty good shape. Just general maintenance needed.
My shooting sure needs some work though. I guess the years have caught up with me, really shaky now when trying to hold on target. But it is still fun. I will most likely be shooting field archery as long as I can walk the range and pull a bow. Just wish we could get more people out shooting field archery.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

willieM said:


> Just wish we could get more people out shooting field archery.


It's not quite field archery, but what seems to work well out here in the West are the safari shoots. The think the attraction is three-fold: marked yardages, a wide variety of distances (from 4 to 101 yds), and two arrows per target.


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

JF from VA said:


> Hey Ray, can you post or send me the field schedule for the Penn-Dutch league.


Since Ray must have nissed your post, here is the PD schedule:
4/29,30 Lancaster
5/6,7 Harrisburg
5/13,14 Ephrata
5/20,21 Halifax
5/27,28 Mechanicaburg
6/3,4 Big Chiques
6/17,18 Palmyra
7/1,2 York Adams


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

willieM said:


> It got quiet on here again. Hornet, I went out to the HILL and done some shooting this week. We have a lot of work to get done before he Hill Billy shoot. The wind has knocked down a bunch of trees that have to be cut up, but other wise the range is in pretty good shape. Just general maintenance needed.
> My shooting sure needs some work though. I guess the years have caught up with me, really shaky now when trying to hold on target. But it is still fun. I will most likely be shooting field archery as long as I can walk the range and pull a bow. Just wish we could get more people out shooting field archery.


That's a tough course to walk for you older guys. You need to have Shane but you some buggies to drive around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

The course is tough to walk, but I love that range.


----------



## hangingtreeprod (May 5, 2017)

al_paint said:


> I'm interested In all forms of competition! As a newbie to archery, it is proving difficult to become informed and the various options for matches. I know there's a range in Chino, CA that has multiple 3d tournaments. The NFAA website doesn't show any "sectionals" close to California.
> 
> The only thing I've found on this forum so far was Pasadena Roving Archers. I've been on that website, I may have to check them out in person.


check out hte cbh-saa website they have shcedules for alot of clubs im new to competing, we have oranco off the 71, riverside archers in the corona area. theres a wed night league at 7pm at hi tech archery for like 10 bucks. if your willing to travel a bit sandiego archers in balboa park sandiego has field animal or hunter rounds eavery month. and a 900 round 2 x a yr. and of course pasadena roving archers and santiago park archers. ive allready have my schedule pretty much setup for this year. hahha well tenative at least hahaha.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

willieM said:


> The course is tough to walk, but I love that range.


One of my favorite ranges in MD for sure! It is a challenging course and among the best we have here, sure hope I can manage the Hill this year, I miss it!!


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> One of my favorite ranges in MD for sure! It is a challenging course and among the best we have here, sure hope I can manage the Hill this year, I miss it!!


 I hope you can make the Hill Billy shoot this year. Sure would be nice to get the group together that shot back about 8 years ago.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

willieM said:


> I hope you can make the Hill Billy shoot this year. Sure would be nice to get the group together that shot back about 8 years ago.


We can get some of the group together. But not all of them. 

Spoon can't make it this year.... moparmatty is up in Canada playing with trucks. I don't even know if he still owns a bow. Prag and Jarlicker are shooting but not sure if they will make the trip up. Lisa is in Florida.... south-paw is out there someplace but not sure what state now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

